# Welches Futter



## Andi1104 (11. Jan. 2011)

Ich grüße euch.

Mich interresiert einmal was ihr euren Fischen im Sommer so füttert?

Welche Futtersorte?
Wieviel?
und von wo kauft ihr es?

Bin schon gespannt 

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Butterfly (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Moin Andi. 

Also, ich "schwöre" ja auf sämtliche Sorten, von Al-Ko-Te. 
Ob Weizenkeinfutter (wheatgerm), spirulina oder das "altagsfutter" (profimix). 
Ich füttere im Sommer, wenn die Wassertemperaturen so um die 20 Grad liegen
4-5x am Tag. 
Bin mit den aufgezählten und weiteren Sorten zufrieden. 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Dodi (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Andi,

ich verfüttere dieses Futter und davon je nach Wassertemp. 3-5 x tägl.

Dieser Thread könnte für Dich auch noch interessant sein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29119/?q=koifutter


----------



## Joerg (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hi Andi,
ich hab auch einige ausprobiert, Al-Ko-Te hat ganz brauchbare Sorten.
Das Futter von Dodi mögen sie leider mittlerweile fast nicht mehr.

Es gibt von RKW (Raifeisen) ein paar gute Futtersorten, die ich nächstes Jahr verfüttern werde.

Verfüttert wird gesamt ca. 1% mehrmal täglich.

LG
Jörg


----------



## Andi1104 (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Dodi,

Ich habe ein spezielles Futter für meien Koi das ich vom Koi Händler hole. Da ich aber nicht genau weis welches Futter er mir da gibt dachte ich vielleicht über eine umstellung nach.
Hatte diesen Einfall und dachte mir das könnte vielleicht auch anderen Helfen.
Koifutter gibts ja mittlerweile schon in sehr vielen Varianten und sehr unerschiedlichen Qualitäten.
Das billigste will ich auch nicht gerade nehmen und da ich mich zu wenig damit auskenne,....

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Andi1104 (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hey füttern nur butterfly, dodi und Joerg ihre Fische 

Das kann ich doch nicht glauben


----------



## Tancho22 (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Andi,

im Frühjahr füttere ich das Saito Energy, wenn´s wärmer wird mische ich dies mit dem Saito Basic. Im Sommer gibts dann nur das Basic und wenns wieder kälter wird, wird gemischt und nach und nach dann wieder nur Energy. Ich mische das Futter deshalb, damit sich die Koi dran gewöhnen können und die Futteränderung nicht zu krass ist. Das Energy deshalb weil es mehr Fett enthält und es die Fische auf den Winter vorbereiten soll.


----------



## sternhausen (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Andy

Ich füttere AL-KO-TE und KONISHI

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## robsig12 (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Ich füttere Koimenue Im Sommer die Sorte Champion, dürfte von den Innhaltsstoffen preislich das Beste sein.

Wichtig ist aber bei allen Sorten, immer kleine Gebinde, damit es nicht zu lange geöffnet verwendet wird. Das beste Futter taugt nichts, wenn es zu warm oder zu lange geöffnet gelagert, verfüttert wird.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hi,
nachdem ich so ziemlich jede Futtersorte durch habe bin ich bei Kashira hängen geblieben. 
Ich mische das Regular und das Performance 1:1

Die Qualität und natürlich die Inhaltsstoffe haben mich überzeugt und das Futter wird auch immer Frisch produziert.

Al-Ko-Te, Konishi & Co haben meine Wasserwerte in die Höhe schnellen lassen. Aber das ist wohl in jedem Teich anders.


----------



## pepe581 (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Huhu, 
ich fütter das Sera Koi Spirulina, das Futter ist super und hat viele Vitamine und Nährstoffe und verstärkt zudem noch die Farbintensität der Kois. Das Futter kann ganzjährig ab 7 ° C. gefüttert werden. 
Dann fütter ich auch gerne im Sommer Seidenraupen, die Kois lieben Sie

LG Pepe


----------



## robsig12 (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Peppe,

das Futter von Sera Spirulina ist nicht schlecht, würde es aber nicht als Alleinfutter für die ganze Saison nehmen wollen. 
Das mit den Seidenraupen sollte man nicht übertreiben wirklich nur als Leckerli ab und zu, die Fische legen da richtig schnell an den falschen Stellen zu.


----------



## Koipaar (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Andy,

unsere bekommen Konischi und Takazumi, ach ja, als Leckerli noch Seidenraupen und Bachflohkrebse. Wir machen es auch wie Robert und holen kleine Gebinde.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Zacky (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hi,

wir füttern seit dem Früh-Herbst 2010 mit Al-Ko-Te (Profimix & ConproMix). Die Koi mögens.


----------



## kikoi (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Wir füttern AKITA!

MfG


----------



## Andi1104 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Danke für die Antworten.

Es gibt also doch mehr die ihre Koi's füttern 

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## toschbaer (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo,
habe auch schon so einige Futtersorten durch: vom normalen Händlermischfutter bis hin zu Koi-Power und wie sie alle heißen... Ich konnte dabei aber feststellen- es muss nicht immer teuer sein!

Die sind vom Preis-Leistung http://www.rg-dl.de/05f/gruppe.php?id=13200

und hier nehme ich auch so einige Sorten  http://62.75.219.232/Aquaristik-h7-Fischfutter.html?sid=dada3c7bb9d5c4f0677ee7806d56f180

So einige Male im Jahr mische ich auch frische Vitamin- Joghurt- Shakes.  

Dann habe ich noch Lebertran - Blütenpollen - einige Leckerlies, Pulver und Brottrunk von Kanne - Aqua 5 Dry - Algenmehl - Tonmineralien- Vitamine zum Aufsprühen auf's Futter (  dies habe ich gewonnen!)

Und alles zum Wohle der Wasserlebewesen...

LG,
Friedhelm


----------



## Ulli (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*



Koipaar schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> unsere bekommen Konischi und Takazumi, ach ja, als Leckerli noch Seidenraupen und Bachflohkrebse. Wir machen es auch wie Robert und holen kleine Gebinde.
> 
> Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph



Hallo zusammen,

woher bekommt man denn qualitativ gute Seidenraupen und Bachflohkrebse? Ich habe die bisher nur im Baumarkt gesehen und mich nicht "getraut" sie dort zu kaufen...  :?

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Chrima (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Robert,


Was bedeutet:" die Fische nehmen zu schnell an den falschen Stellen zu" 

LG Tina


----------



## Koipaar (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Ulli,

die Seidenraupen und Bachflohkrebse bekommen wir beim Zoopalast in Wiesbaden.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## toschbaer (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

 darf ich-

 Robert möchte einen schön geformten Koi (U-Boot) und sehr lang!

Nicht alle mögen  " Hängebauchschweine"   

Diesen Effekt bekommt Fisch auch, wenn man nur Schwimmfutter gibt und kein Substrat im Teich hat.
Der Fisch braucht sich nicht anzusträngen- entwickelt kaum Muskulatur. 
Deshalb mische ich immer Sinkfutter  (Zierfischgranulatfutter)  bei.


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Chrima (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Danke,

Ich habe mir nicht vorstellen können,daß Fische an den falschen Stellen zu-nehmen
können
Habe "nur" Goldfische und da habe ich im Wechsel Granulat oder Flocken,
von Pflanzen-Kölle, gegeben.

LG Tina


----------



## robsig12 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Jepp der Fisch sollte in die Länge wachsen.

Ausserdem ist für die Winterkonditionierung gutes Futter notwendig. Es bringt nichts wenn falsche Fette im Körper eingelagert werden.


----------



## Ulli (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*



UlliW schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> woher bekommt man denn qualitativ gute Seidenraupen und Bachflohkrebse? Ich habe die bisher nur im Baumarkt gesehen und mich nicht "getraut" sie dort zu kaufen...  :?
> 
> Grüße Ulli



Hallo zusammen,

jetzt möchte ich doch nochmal nachfragen, ob man die Baumarkt - Raupen kaufen kann oder doch lieber die im Zoohandel ? 

Danke für nen Tip  und Grüße
Ulli


----------



## sternhausen (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Uli



> woher bekommt man denn qualitativ gute Seidenraupen und Bachflohkrebse?


Wenn du Lust hast, dann sende mir per PN deine Adressdaten, dann lass ich dir kostenlose Proben zukommen.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## koifischfan (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Ist das noname aus Polen schlecht?


----------



## Andi1104 (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo.

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage an die Experten .
Ich habe mal gehört das das Störfutter schlecht für die Koi's ist, stimmt das?
Ich Füttere durch diesen hoffentlichen Irrtum :beten meine beiden __ Störe so gut es geht mit der Hand damit die Koi's nicht all zu viel davon ab bekommen.

Vielen Dank
Andi


----------



## R8. (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hey,

ich habe ja nur Goldfische und ich verfüttere so kleine Plättchen. Diese kaufe ich im ganz normalen Baumarkt.

Ich finde sie gut es schmeckt den Fischen ;D


----------



## Dodi (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Andi,

im Sommer schadet ein wenig Störfutter den Koi nicht, da sie dann das Futter sowieso gut verdauen/verwerten können. Zuviel sollte es jedoch wirklich nicht sein, da die Koi sonst körperliche Schäden (Fettleber) davon tragen könnten und auch zu fett werden.

Bei niedrigen Temperaturen kann das fettreiche Störfutter bei Koi zu Verdauungsproblemen führen, daher ist darauf zu achten, das die Koi während der kälteren Periode kein Störfutter fressen.

Ich füttere daher unsere __ Störe im Winter mit Koi-Sinkfutter, so kann nichts passieren!


----------



## Andi1104 (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Dodi,

danke für die rasche Antwort


----------



## Doc (1. März 2012)

*Koi Futter ... Eure Erfahrungen*

Hi zusammen,

ich muss mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass es hier so ein Thema nicht gibt? Oder finde ich es nicht?

Was füttert Ihr? Wo sind genug Zusatzstoffe für die Fische enthalten, welches Futter belastet den Teich nicht so stark? 

Glaubt ihr an diese Winterfuttermischungen? Tetra Koi Sticks funktionieren, ehm, immer 

Hab den letzten Sommer Koi Spezial Futter Mix Large von Koi ... verwendet ... lohnen sich teure Futterarten?
Meine KOI wachsen nicht in 3 Monaten 10cm ... Will man das? -.-


----------



## Zacky (1. März 2012)

*AW: Koi Futter ... Eure Erfahrungen*

So ein Thema hatten wir im letzten Herbst/Winter.  Ich mache mich mal auf die Suche und werde hoffentlich Ergebnisse liefern können.


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2012)

*AW: Koi Futter ... Eure Erfahrungen*

Markus
was willst du denn jetzt lesen?
Es gibt gutes und weniger gutes Futter.
Auch der Bedarf ist im Winter anders als bei 20°.
Die Belastung vom Futter ist auch sehr unterschiedlich.

Die letzten Tetra Pond Koi Sticks habe ich an einen Goldfischteich Besitzer verschenkt.


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Koi Futter ... Eure Erfahrungen*



Doc schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich muss mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass es hier so ein Thema nicht gibt? Oder finde ich es nicht?
> 
> ...




Ich füttere nur Koi Menue Champion, das ist sehr gut. Es schont das Wasser und die Wasserwerte bleiben stabil.


Ist zwar etwas teurer aber dafür 1A Quali


----------



## Zacky (4. März 2012)

*AW: Koi Futter ... Eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Doc...

Ich hab's gefunden. Ist aus dem Frühjahr 2011 und hier gibt es schon sehr viele Antworten.

Schau mal hier rein!


----------



## Karl der Koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Koi Futter ... Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Illerkoi,

das ist ja wohl nicht Dein Ernst. Wenn es doch so ist und Du es ganzjährig fütterst bzw. fast als Hauptfutter, dann solltest Du die Basics der Fütterung noch mal zu Gemüte führen. Ist nicht bös gemeint. Aber als Hauptfutter geht das nicht. Dafür war es auch nie gedacht.

Gruß


----------



## Doc (4. März 2012)

*AW: Koi Futter ... Eure Erfahrungen*

Vll. kann ein Admin ja diesen und den anderen Thread miteinander, sagen wir, verschmelzen?

Ich suche ja noch nach einem guten Futter, dass den Teich nicht belastet und gut für die Fische ist. Hatte letzen Sommer Futter in 6mm Größe .. aber die kleineren können das kaum futtern.

Kann man sowas hier täglich füttern?

http://www.koifuttershop.org/koifutter-high-end.html

http://www.koifuttershop.org/koifutter-spezial-wk.html

http://www.koifuttershop.org/koifutter-garant.html (Glaube, das hatte ich in 6mm Körnung)


Sorry ... man liest soviel und weiß dann am Ende doch nicht, was man kaufen kann / soll.

Schön zu lesen auch dieses: http://www.koifuttershop.org/koifutter-misimar-revolution.html


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Koi Futter ... Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Karl,

nennst Du das "Fachwissen einbringen"? Einfach etwas behaupten, den User "niedermachen" und das ganze nicht mal fundiert begründen?

Übrigens wird das erwähnte Futter genau mit folgender Angabe verkauft:



> Koimenue® Champion vollextrudiertes Hochleistungshauptfutter.
> Alleinfuttermittel für Koi



Erst bei näherem Hinsehen entdeckt man noch Angaben wie "für die Hauptsaison" oder "Fütterung ab 18°C.

Was soll der Laie denn davon halten?


----------



## Olli.P (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hi,

Auftrag ausgeführt, Themen zusammengeführt.


----------



## Doc (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Merci  Macht doch Sinn


----------



## kois 4you (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo,

Nach ein weile FD futter bin ich umgestelt auf Hikari.

Hikari ist in mein augen das beste futter was man kaufen kan.

Ein anderes Futter was auch sehr gut ist Probites.

Mfg Christiaan.


----------



## Karl der Koi (4. März 2012)

Hallo,

Christine, mit mir scheinst es ja zu haben.  Sei nicht so dünnhäutig. Ich will dir nix Böses. 

Ich sage es nur knall hart, da das wischi-Waschi-Gelaber ( allgemein gemeint, damit sich nicht wieder jemand angegriffen fühlt , weil es auch niemand diereckt betrifft jetzt hier ) zu nix führt.

Ich bitte Dich. Auf den Futtermitteltüten stehts ganz groß drauf. Und wenn ich solch Aussagen treffe und ich da sage , das ich ein solch hoch gepowertes 2-Wellenextrudat ganzjährig einsetze, ist das wenn es ein Anfänger ließt und macht , ein dicker Fehler. Deshalb steht ganz klar drauf. Erst ab höhere Wassertemps ca. 18°C benutzen.

Das angesprochene Futter ist sehr gut, aber nur unter diesen Voraussetzungen. Deshalb auch der Hinweis vom Hersteller.

Mag sein, das ich schon zu sehr Freak in diesem Hobby bin, aber leider werden noch extrem viele Fehler durch falsche Fütterung gemnacht. Und das kostet Tieren das Leben unter umständen. Das müßte nicht sein.
Mir ging es auch nicht darum, ob der User was falsch gemacht hat oder nicht. Fehler machen wir alle, und Lernen tun wir auch alle immer. Nur die Ganzjährige Aussage mit der Sorte ist so krass in Ihrer Wirkung, das ich es deshalb so hart formulierte.
Solte es zu hart gewesen sein, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür, was aber an der Inhaltlichen bzw. fachlichen Aussage über den Einsatz des Futters und besonders deren Dauer nichts ändert.


Und Fragt bitte jetzt nicht nach meiner Futter-Meinung. Die werde ich hier nicht schreiben.
Da es natürlich sofort wieder Komplikationen geben würde, dadurch das ich privater User aber auch Händler in einer Person bin. Dadurch könnte man jede Antwort mir sofort als Schleichwerbung unterstellen. Das will ich nicht. Ich für meinen Teil habe meine Futterfavoriten nach jahrelanger Suche und Tests gefunden. Das gilt aber nur für mich, ist meine Meinung.

Denn das wäre schon der zweite Grund, warum ich nix empfehle. 

Denn bei Futter gibt es nix 100%-iges. Da gehen die Meinungen extrem auseinander. 

Futter muß jeder für sich selber testen und entscheiden. Nur wichtig ist nicht die bunte Tüte, sondern der Inhalt.
Dazu kommen dann die erfahrungen. Und dann passt es.

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man sich an eine Zusammensetzung halten, die dem natürlichen Futter nahe kommt. Dann ist man gut beraten. 

Grüße


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Karl,

wir werden uns schon zusammenraufen 

Du musst auch keine Futtersorte empfehlen, dass verlangt keiner. Aber wenn Du darauf hinweißt, dass man sich an einer bestimmten Zusammensetzung orientieren sollte, dann wäre es schön, wenn Du das noch mal näher definierst. 

Bei Lebensmitteln gibt es ja auch so eine Tabelle der deutschen Gesellschaft für Ernährung, was Mensch so braucht an Inhaltsstoffen. Wie sähe so eine Inhaltsliste denn für Koi aus? Es ist einfach, auf ne Tüte "Super-Extra-Koi-Futter" zu schreiben und 100,- EUR fürs Kilo zu verlangen. Aber woher weiss ich, dass das wirklich gut ist? Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Koi-Sticks aus dem Supermarkt von dieser Listeauch  weit entfernt sind, also woran kann ich mich als Laie orientieren?


----------



## Karl der Koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Christine,

ich glaube das Zusammenraufen sollten wir hin bekommen. 

Leider gibts keine definierte Richtlinien dafür. Da streiten sich die Experten.
Wichtig für meine Seite wäre erst mal eine eindeutige Deklarierung aller Inhaltstoffe auf den Tüten. Und daran haperts schon.

Aber was ich als sehr wichtig empfinde. Es sollte kein bzw. kaum Zucker vorhanden sein. Der ist nicht gut.
Auch Soja, ist nicht mein Ding. Es ist nur ein extrem günstiger Inhaltsstoff finanziell gemeint. Sowie ich auch ein Gegner von hochtemperierten Futtermitteln bin. Da wird bedingt durch die hohen Temps bei der Herstellung alles an Vitaminen und Co. zerstört. Das tut nicht not.
Andere Stoffe wie Federn oder Füllstoffe haben nach meiner Meinung auch nix drinn verloren.
Diese werden nur durch Ihre technische Verarbeitung überhaupt verdaulich. ( das sogenannte thermische Aufschließen ).

Von den so tollen und billigen aufgeschäumten Futtern ( siehe Baumärkte und Discounter ), die schau ich nicht mal an. Die sind es nicht wert, meiner Meinung nach. da wird viel für Luft bezahlt.

Ein gutes Futter ist wie ein Konzentrat zu sehen. Hier habe ich bzw. Erreiche ich mehr durch weniger Futtereinsatz.

Um nicht zu weit hier ins Detail zu gehen, kann man sagen: Das man , bzw. ich die preisintensiveren Premiumsorten nutze. Diese sind sehr gut. Also sollte ein gutes Futter, bzw. besser gesagt. Ein gutes Futter kostet schon mal 12 bis 15 Euronen das Kilo. Auf bunte Bilder auf der Tüte gebe ich nix. Die brauch keiner.
Ein weiterer Anhaltspunkt wären bestandteile aus aquatischer Natur. Also Fisch, __ Muscheln,Krebse und Algen. Dazu dann noch gute Getreide als Kohlenhydrate-Lieferant und dann passt es. Wenn dann alles noch bei niederen Temperaturen verarbeitet wird, bzw. auch noch Fermentation ins Spiel kommt, dann ist man auf einem guten Weg.

Wie gesagt, man muß viel testen. Was aber auch nicht so schlecht ist. Denn dadurch entwickelt man automatisch ein gutes Gespühr mit der Zeit zwangsläufig.

Grüße


----------



## underfrange (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Sehr interessantes Thema hier. Und anscheinend kennen sich hier viele aus. Ich benutze für meine 2 Koi die Prodokte von Ki Ka Iba und habe damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich muss auch sagen das man sich beim Futter sehr stark auf die Beratung  (so geht es mir) verlassen muss, da man als Laie hier gar keinen Durchblick hat, gerade mit der Zusamemsetzung des futters. Was macht z.B. Asche (Rohasche) im Futter??


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Uwe,

keine Angst, im Futter ist keine Rohasche drin. Das ist der Wert der Asche, die beim Verbrennen des Futters entstehen würde.



> Zur Ermittlung des Rohaschegehaltes wird die Probe in einem Muffelofen bis zur Gewichtskonstanz auf 550°C erhitzt [7]. Dadurch werden alle organischen Bestandteile vermuffelt (verbrannt) und der Rückstand ist der Gehalt an Rohasche. Das sind abhängig von der Probe v. a. Mineralstoffe und Sand. Der Wert Gesamtmasse des Futtermittels abzüglich des Werts der Rohasche ist die organische Masse (OM). Die organische Masse setzt sich aus Rohprotein, Rohfaser, Rohfett und NfE zusammen.



Quelle


----------



## underfrange (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Ok Danke für die Info. Dann ergibt das einen Sinn


----------



## Joerg (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Noch ein paar Zeilen zu Grundsätzlichkeiten beim Futter.
Fische (Koi) sind wechselwarme Tiere und der effektive Bedarf ändert sich mit der Temperatur.
Es ist also sinnvoll, das Futter entsprechend der Temperatur zu geben.
Die Zusammensetzung aus Rohprotein, Fett und Kohlehydrate sollte also vareiren.
Im Sommer ist deutlich mehr Zucker (Kohlehydrate) verwertbar als in den anderen Jahreszeiten.

Die Zusammensetzung sollte so sein, dass es möglichst gut verwertet wird. (z.B. die Anteile an Aminosäuren)
Es sind also Futter zu bevorzugen, bei denen am Anfang eher Fisch als Getreide auftaucht. 
Getreide enthält viel Zucker (Kohlehydrate), das ist normalerweise ungünstig.
Wer es gut machen will, schaut sich die Zusammensetzung der natürlichen Nahrung an.
Getreide oder Seidenraupengehören nicht dazu.

Das Verhältnis von Rohprotein zu Fett ist auch wichtig. 1:2 oder 1:3 sollte hier gut sein.

Problematisch ist, dass die Hersteller die wichtigste Zutat (Zucker) meist verschweigen.
Alle Anteile in % zusammenrechnen + 10% Restfeuchte ergibt ungefähr den Anteil an Zucker (Kohlehydrate) 
Da sollte man nachrechnen und manche Futtersorten eher meiden. 

Abwechslung tut den Fischen auch gut, keiner isst jeden Tag das gleiche.


----------



## Doc (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Darf man hier eigentlich Futtermarken nennen?   ...  Ich würde gerne einkaufen, weiß aber echt nicht, welches Futter ich wählen soll. (H ..., A ..., sonstige?)

Was sagt Ihr hierzu? ... das war mein Futter des letzten Sommers.
Fische sind schlank, gesund und fix unterwegs 


Inhaltsstoffe: Weizen, Sojaextraktionsschrot (dampferhitzt), Fischmehl, Mais, Weizenkleber, Maiskleber, Fischöl, Luzerneproteinkonzentrat, Premix, Krillfleisch, Palmöl, Hefe

Vitamine und Mineralien: Vitamin A, C, D3, E, Kupfer, Phosphor, Astaxanthin

Spezielle Zusatzstoffe: Spirulina, Paprikaextrakt, Prebiotica, Probiotica.


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Markus,
was kostet ein KG Weizen oder Sojaextraktionsschrot? Da ist sicher auch noch zu viel Zucker drin. 
Ist das die natürliche Nahrung von Koi?
Les mal weiter vorne, da sind ein paar Hinweise, wo es "gutes" Futter für wenig Geld gibt.
Sicher sind da manchmal keine schönen Koi auf der Verpackung, da kann ich aber zur Not drauf verzichten.

Es gibt nur wenige echte Hersteller. Da der Händler an den guten Sorten auch nicht so richtig viel verdient, wird oft das Futter in bunte Tüten umgepackt und dann als "Spezielfutter" verkauft.



Doc schrieb:


> http://www.koifuttershop.org/koifutter-high-end.html
> http://www.koifuttershop.org/koifutter-spezial-wk.html
> http://www.koifuttershop.org/koifutter-garant.html
> http://www.koifuttershop.org/koifutter-misimar-revolution.html



Das erste von DOC scheint mir noch am besten für den Sommer.


----------



## Doc (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hi Jörg,

was sagt Ihr denn zu dieser Zusammensetzung?

Getreide, Fisch und Fischnebenerzeugnisse, pflanzliche Nebenerzeugnisse, Weich- und Krebstiere, Algen (Spirulinaalgen 5 %), getrocknete Kräuter.

Inhaltsstoffe:

Rohprotein 38,0 % (Lysin 2,9%), Rohfett 12,0 %, Rohfaser 4,0 %,
Rohasche 10,5 %, Calcium 1,6 %, Phosphor 1,2 %, Natrium 0,4 %


----------



## Karl der Koi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo,

Futter ist ein endloses Thema. 
Ich sehe es aber etwas anders. Fischige Zutaten muß bei weitem nicht an erster Stelle stehen. 
Verwechselt einen Karpfen nicht mit einer Forelle. Da liegen Welten zwischen. Ein Karpfen ist sehr wohl in der Lage sehr gut Kohlenhydrate zu verdauen. 
Was aber nicht heißt, das der Getreidepamps gut ist. Das will ich damit nicht gesagt haben.
Das Verhältnis ist entscheident zw. den einselnen Zutaten. Aber das wurde ja auch schon gesagt.

Wichtig ist auch die industrielle Verarbeitung bei der Herstellung der Futter. Besonders die Temperaturen.
Ich bevorzuge Futter mit niedrieg Temperaturen bei der Herstellung.

Grüße 

Und Doc, die werte hier oben über das Futter sagen noch nicht so viel aus. Das ist doch das Problem, was ich schrieb. Das ist keine Volldeklaration in meinen Augen.
Danach kann man nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*



Doc schrieb:


> Getreide, Fisch und Fischnebenerzeugnisse, pflanzliche Nebenerzeugnisse, Weich- und Krebstiere, Algen (Spirulinaalgen 5 %), getrocknete Kräuter.


Hi Markus,
etwas aber nicht alles. Wie Karl schon schrieb spielt auch die Verarbeitung eine Rolle und was nun genau drin ist steht nur bedingt drin.

Getreide ist billig, Fischnebenerzeugnisse sind Fischabfälle, pflanzliche Nebenerzeugnisse sind pflanzliche Abfälle ...
Bei der Zusammensetzung ist das Verhältnis Fett zu RP 1:3, das ist nicht verkehrt
Zählt man die Anteile zusammen, kommt man so auf 25% Zucker, nicht so schlimm im Sommer

Bei mir gibt es zum Nachtisch leckere Fadenalgen, damit ist der pfanzliche Teil schon mal zum großen Teil abgedeckt. 

Darüber was nun wirklich gut für den Koi ist, kann man lange diskutieren.


----------



## underfrange (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Woher erkennt man wie das Futter Hergestellt wurde?? Ich meine es steht ja nirgends auf der Packung "Bei niedrigen Temperaturen hergestellt" oder??


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Uwe, wenn das ein Hersteller besonders schonend (teurer) herstellt, schreibt er das drauf.


----------



## underfrange (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Heißt das dann auch das jeder Hersteller (auch höherpreisiger) der das nicht drauf schreib stellt sein Futter nicht schonend her??


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Bei einem Markenhersteller im Hochpreisniveau, sollte man davon ausgehen, dass er was davon versteht.
Ohne optimale Zutaten in der passenden Zusammensetzung, macht aber auch die schonendste Zubereitung wenig Sinn.


----------



## Karl der Koi (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Richtig, so ist es. Jörg.

Zur Herstellung. Das ist schwierig. Es gibt nur sehr wenige , die das draufschreiben. Und das auch nur, wenn man weiß wonach man suchen muß.
Da spielt teuer oder billig keine Rolle.

Man kann aber an Hand der Zutaten sehen, ob was durch hohe Hitze erst behandelt werden muß, um verdaulich zu werden. Beispiele hatte ich ja genannt.

Man sieht es aber auch optisch an den Pellets ( Körnern ) wenn man mal den Unterschied gesehen hat. Das ist aber schwierig und erfordert gutes Auge und Erfahrung.
Die Zutaten sind da einfacher.

Es gibt aber auch Außnahmen. Da siehts man sofort. Diese unterscheiden sich auch optisch schon krass. 
Fermentiertes Futter. Da wird nix super erhitzt. Diese Produktion ist preisintensiv. Aber das Futter ist sehr gut. Natürlich ist es im mittleren gehobenen Segment. das ist klar.  Man kann es optisch sehr schön unterscheiden. Es hat auffand mini kleine weisliche Partikel im Korn und das sieht aus, als wenn da mini weiser Käsestückchen drinn sind. Ja blöder Vergleich, sieht aber wirklich so aus.
Aber auch auf der Tüte steht die Fermentation drauf.

Mir bekannt sind 2 Hersteller und 3 Sorten bis 5 Sorten. 2 Sorten hatte ich noch nicht. Daher die 2 Zahlen.

Aber frag mich bitte jetzt nicht nach Namen. Ich will nicht schon wieder Ärger hier haben.
Außerdem wer mich kennt, weiß die Sorten auch schon.

Aber weie schon gesagt, Futter ist mitlerweile ne Wissenschaft für sich und manchmal auch ne Glaubensfrage.

Grüße


----------



## LotP (9. März 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

letztes jahr bisher colombo koi premium food (mix aus spirulina, "energy" und wheatgem). da mische ich normale teichsticks mit rein (lenken den spiegelkarfen ab und goldis mögens, aber auch die koi mögen die recht gern)  selten mal katoffeln oder mais und hin und wieder regenwürmer(max.1 -3 mal / woche). auch 2-3 mal frische/lebendige bachflohkrebse.
jetz im frühjahr seit n paar tagen wieder wheatgems, minimal mais. und die tage alkote profimix gekauft. und trockende bachflohkrebse gekauft. mal schauen wie die so angenommen werden. (warte noch n bisschen bis ich alkote aufmach - noch zu kalt)


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo an alle,

jetzt habe ich mir mal alle Beiträge durchgelesen.
Es hat da ja jeder so sein "eigenes" Futter mit dem er anscheinend zufrieden ist(sonst würde er es ja auch nicht wieder kaufen

Was mich noch interessieren würde, wie schaut es mit der Haltbarkeit vom geöffneten Futter aus?

Bei Futter für AQ- Fische heißt es innerhalb eines gewissen Zeitraumes verbrauchen oder nicht mehr verfüttern, da sich die Inhaltsstoffe verflüchtigen

Gilt das auch für spezielles Koifutter

Ist deshalb ganz interessant, da größere Gebinde umgerechnet auf den Kg-Preis ja doch erheblich günstiger sein können

Das hat jetzt nichts zu tun mit "Geiz ist geil", oder "der gönnt seinen Fischen nichts"
Ich finde dies eine berechtigte Frage, weil die Preisspanne bei Futter doch ziemlich groß ist


----------



## Doc (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Wichtig ist, dass das Futter trocken, dunkel und gut verschlossen gelagert wird. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung ... dann essen die Fische auch Futter, das schon nen Jahr im Keller ist gerne.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hi Ralph,

auch beim Fischfutter muß ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum vorhanden sein. Bei ordentlicher Lagerung (trocken, dunkel, um 16-20 Grad) müssen die Nährstoff-/Vitaminangaben dieses auch ohne Ausfälle erreichen

MfG Frank


----------



## sprinter616 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hi Gemeinde!!!

Ich schwöre auf Cyprico und stelle es mir aus den Komponenten selber zusammen!!!

Ich beziehe es in der Bucht vom Verkäufer "Bachflohkrebse"

Meine koi nehmen es sehr gut an und ich füttere am Tag drei mal!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## tocat (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Ich kaufe hier: http://tomodachi-koifood.com/

Bin sehr zufrieden.

schöne Grüße
Tom


----------



## CityCobra (17. Juni 2012)

Ahoi!

Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach Futter für unsere Teichfische (Goldorfen, Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen, Shubunki etc.)
Beim letzten Fischkauf hat man mir eine 1000 ml/180 g Dose SERA pond flakes verkauft.
Auf dem Ettikett steht der Hinweis man sollte zur Abwechslung zusätzlich mit sera goldy gran und sera goldy color spirulina füttern.

Da mein Vorrat langsam zu Ende geht, möchte ich nun möglichst online bestellen, nur bin ich noch unschlüssig was überhaupt?
Unsere Fische scheinen zwar verrückt nach den sera Flakes zu sein, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich den Fischen damit auf Dauer einen Gefallen tue.
Ich benötige auf jeden Fall ein Futter welches auch von kleineren Fischen aufgenommen werden kann, und vielleicht hat jemand einen konkreten Tipp für Futter welches man möglichst auch bei Amazon bestellen kann.
Ich wohne eher ländlich, und in meiner Gegend gibt es leider nicht viel Einkaufsmöglichkeiten für Fischfutter.

Im Voraus vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Ralph
ich hatte mal ab ende Juli kein Futter mehr , da hab ich mir einen Sack 15 Kg Al-Ko-Te mit einem Bekannten geteilt ,so hatten beite was davon

Gruss Patrick


----------



## CityCobra (17. Juni 2012)

Meine Frage hat sich erledigt - Danke!


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo 
Habe da mal ne Frage zu auf meinem Futter steht das:
Das Futter kann auch im Herbst bis 12 Grad und im Frühjahr ab 15 Grad Wassertemperatur gefüttert werden.Analyse :Rohprotein 40 % Fett 15 %´Rohasche 5,9 % Rohfaser 2,4 % Phosphor 0,9 %Zusatzstoffe je kg: Vitamin A 120000 I.EVitamin D3 1600 I.E Vitamin E 160mg Antioxidanz BHTZusammensetzung:72er LT Fischmehl ,Sojyaextraktionsschrot,FISCHÖL,Hämoglobinpulver, Weizen,Sojabohnen dampferhitztVitamin und Spurenelementevormischung 

reicht das oder soll ich was ändern 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo Reiner 
Ich finde 15% Fett schon ziehmlich hoch, für die tägliche fütterung ,aber das siehst du ja dann an deinen Koi ,wenn sie meine Figur annehmen also sozusagen, in die breite wachsen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hämoglobinpulver??  da ist gepulvertes Blut drin.. sehr interessant


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Hallo,
danke für die Wortmeldungen

Da bin ich mit meiner Art der Lagerung, gar nicht so verkehrt

Ich hab immer nur das was für 2 Tage benötigt wird auf der Terasse im Schatten und luftdicht verpackt stehen.
Der Rest steht dunkel und kühl im Keller


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

nun ja habe da mal gegogelt ( Hämoglobinpulver ) ich wusste es habe doch Schweinchen im Teich
http://www.schweine.at/index.php?id=64&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=143&tx_ttnews[backPid]=48&cHash=07f668d42e
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Joerg (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Analyse :Rohprotein 40 % Fett 15 %´Rohasche 5,9 % Rohfaser - BHTZusammensetzung:72er LT Fischmehl ,Sojyaextraktionsschrot,FISCHÖL,Hämoglobinpulver, Weizen,Sojabohnen dampferhitztVitamin und Spurenelementevormischung


Reiner,
das hört sich von der Zusammensetzung sehr gut an.   Bei mir kommt ähnliches zum Einsatz.
Wegen dem ordentlichen Fettanteil (sicher nicht zu viel) ist das nicht so lange haltbar.
Man sollte es also nicht zu lange lagern. Alles was länger als 6 Monate haltbar ist, sollte schon verdächtig sein.


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*

Danke Jörg 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welches Futter*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe da mal ne Frage zu auf meinem Futter steht das:
> Das Futter kann auch im Herbst bis 12 Grad und im Frühjahr ab 15 Grad Wassertemperatur gefüttert werden.Analyse :Rohprotein 40 % Fett 15 %´Rohasche 5,9 % Rohfaser 2,4 % Phosphor 0,9 %Zusatzstoffe je kg: Vitamin A 120000 I.EVitamin D3 1600 I.E Vitamin E 160mg Antioxidanz BHTZusammensetzung:72er LT Fischmehl ,Sojyaextraktionsschrot,FISCHÖL,Hämoglobinpulver, Weizen,Sojabohnen dampferhitztVitamin und Spurenelementevormischung
> 
> ...



Mhh ganz schön viel fett !

Ich füttere im Sommer ein Futter it 37% Protein und 7% Fett

Und und im Herbst-Frühling Futter mit 12% Fett!

Gruß Maik


----------

